# don't want to buy molds (m)



## tiredoftech (Oct 11, 2010)

so what can i use? i don't have any truly square or rectangular kitchen storage containers. they have rounded edges/bottoms. could i use a glass 9 x 11 baking dish??


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can line a cardboard box with freezer paper and use it for a mold.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You probably shouldn't use glass. Sometimes it is necessary ti twist or "flex" the mold a bit to get the soap out, so even with lining, glass could cause a problem.

When I was starting, I used Velveeta cheese boxes, Pringles cans, Crystal Lite cans, and a variety of straight-sided plastic ware I got at the Dollar store. (like a recipe box) Whatever you use, just be sure to line it well.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend the glass either. The Velveeta boxes work well if you use that, but if not, consider other boxes that food comes in, narrow shoe boxes or childrens sized shoe boxes (most stores will give you these for free). I started with cardboard boxes to determine how I like to cut my soap - a loaf style or a pan style before making my own soap box. I line mine with parchment paper.

Dawn


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

For round soap I cut/sliced with a saw plastic plumbing pipe, pcv (?) about an inch or so deep. I found it worked quite well. I had some pipe left over from a building project.

digApony


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

digApony said:


> For round soap I cut/sliced with a saw plastic plumbing pipe, pcv (?) about an inch or so deep. I found it worked quite well. I had some pipe left over from a building project.
> 
> digApony


Ive been experimenting with goat milk soap , so this is new to me..how do you get the soap out of the pringles cans, pipe ect? Are you saying you slice the pipe when its done?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I first greased my Pringles can up with petroleum jelly, then I cut some freezer paper to fit and lined the inside of the can. The petroleum jelly held the paper against the sides of the can. I took the bottom off the Pringels can and taped the plastic lid on good. You can then turn your can upside down and pour in the soap. You can take the lid off after the soap has set up and push the soap out.


----------



## tiredoftech (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

linn said:


> I first greased my Pringles can up with petroleum jelly, then I cut some freezer paper to fit and lined the inside of the can. The petroleum jelly held the paper against the sides of the can. I took the bottom off the Pringels can and taped the plastic lid on good. You can then turn your can upside down and pour in the soap. You can take the lid off after the soap has set up and push the soap out.


Thanks Linn..makes sence..I was wondering why someone would go thru the trouble of using a can or pipe and then having to try and cut it to get the soap out. lol :doh:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a jr high school teacher that is a Pringles addict and saves me his Pringles cans (when I ask him to.... this guy goes through 5 cans a week!~)

With so much abundance, I don't do anything special with the cans other than wipe the chips out. Pour in the soap. Once the soap is hard, just cut a notch at the top then pell in a circular motion. It peels right off.

For a easy-peasy log mold, check out chestnutfarms.com


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

mustangsally17 said:


> Thanks Linn..makes sence..I was wondering why someone would go thru the trouble of using a can or pipe and then having to try and cut it to get the soap out. lol :doh:


I cut the pipe into 1 inch rings first, rubbed a small amount of vasoline around the inside and then when it was time to unmold the soap I pressed evenly with my thumbs on the top side of the soap and slid it through the bottom of the ring. I think it took me a couple seconds to unmold each round. There is no need to twist or cut anything.

It works great. I do this every time I want round soap shapes. When I am finished I store the rings in a box and use them again next time.

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Another idea I have used for making soap with pvc rings is to make the rings deeper and make barrel shaped soap. Barrel shapes fit nicely in the hand. Also, I use a wringer washer and wash about 4 loads with one tub of soapy water.

Using smaller rings of pvc pipe you can make "tablet" sized soap to put in your wash tub. Also, I use the tablets in my wash/mop bucket to mop wood floors, wood cabinets and just about anything in my house and even my vehicles.

I always make goats milk soap and use it for everything except dishes.

I spoke with a friend this morning who also makes soap. He said he had seen using pvc rings for soap molds in a soap making book.

I hope this helps in giving you more ideas.

digApony


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Here we have cardboard 1 litre milk cartons....I have started using them for soap...recycling is a great thing to do. I just tear it off the soap after 8 hrs and then cut it.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Pretty simple to make a wood box mold. You can line it with freezer papaer and pull it all out by the paper. You can also use screws to assemble the wood mold and then just unscrew what you need to in order to remove the soap. You can also hinge the ends or sides easily like the ones they sell. I took some PVC pipe and sliced it lengthwise on a bandsaw. Then you just cap one end with a test cap and rubberband the 2 halves together. The pipe disassembles to remove the soap.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

use an old drawer lined with parchment or freezer paper


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

If you have kids, those plastic baby wipe containers make good molds.


----------



## tiredoftech (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks everyone for all the wonderful ideas


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

I used the 9 drawer CD holder from IKEA...was only about $9.00 and it works great. I glued it together, but I will warn you, the glue will come apart so I use rubber bands to make it more stable when they are full of soap.

This site http://summerbeemeadow.com/ will help you to figure out how much soap your container will hold.


----------

